# FREE TACOS, BEEEITCH! (seriously)



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 13, 2018)

The time has come 



 


Enjoy.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 13, 2018)

Holy mother of fuck, thanks


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 13, 2018)

@JellyPerson 

Totally welcome; although, you might want to check if Pyongyang can redeem this offer.....I have no idea how NK works.


----------



## Old (Jun 13, 2018)

Awwwww man, you said “tacos” in the title not “Taco Bell”, sigh.....they serve a greasy sawdust/cat food blend inside stale gringo (flour) tortillas at that place, nothing even CLOSE to an actual taco.....


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 13, 2018)

Old said:


> nothing even CLOSE to an actual taco.....



This is true, and for that, I apologize......but to the starving, it's better than nothing....I guess.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 15, 2018)

Old said:


> Awwwww man, you said “tacos” in the title not “Taco Bell”, sigh.....they serve a greasy sawdust/cat food blend inside stale gringo (flour) tortillas at that place, nothing even CLOSE to an actual taco.....


I'm mexican, I can relate.


----------



## Chary (Jun 15, 2018)

wake me up when its free Del Taco tacos


----------



## Old (Jun 15, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> I'm mexican, I can relate.



Oh yeah?  I bet your madre/padre/abuela/etc. have some primo recipes.  My PM box would be open to said recipes, should they be available.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 16, 2018)

Chary said:


> wake me up when its free Del Taco tacos



I'm newly single and Seriel is dragging her ass--does that count?


----------

